# Chat Room in pigeon talk



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

Dont you guys think its a good idea if pigeon-talk has it own chatrooms and we can all see each other and talk about our animals, from time to time Im getting dizzy which one I need to read 1st , the topics are all interesting you know, is it possible for them to make a chatroom so we can just send messages to each other and dont get lost looking for the posts or forums...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Steelers Army said:


> Dont you guys think its a good idea if pigeon-talk has it own chatrooms and we can all see each other and talk about our animals, from time to time Im getting dizzy which one I need to read 1st , the topics are all interesting you know, is it possible for them to make a chatroom so we can just send messages to each other and dont get lost looking for the posts or forums...


Well, it might be nice, but (don't you just hate that word?) it is nice to go back and refer to something or a helpful hint, or just maybe an experience a fellow member had that may be beneficial. I use the search tab quite a bit. It helps if I get "lost!"


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

Well my website has one its at http://freewebs.com/pigeoncall go on chatroom and we can chat im all there most of the time.

Vik


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oliver,

You can private message people here on Pigeon-Talk or go and participate in a chat room. Pigeon-Talk does =not= have a chat room available.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, while I don't personally utilize chat rooms, I had to one time within the last week to talk with Fantail about feeding his two rescued squabs because it's a lot faster. Some people just psychologically don't do well in the forum format because they don't have the type of patience to wait for an answer that may or may not be coming. Notice I said "type" of patience because it is a different kind. Likewise, I can get a better answer out of someone like that by using the chat format whereas on here they may answer with only six words and it's like pulling teeth to get enough info.

So. Chatting is like "realtime". However, it doesn't give you the opportunity for editing and you're "on the clock" so crafting an answer or being careful of what you say is more difficult. Some people go in for the simplicity that enforces. Like I said, I don't, but it can be useful, at times. I think chat rooms are best used as their namesake: chatting.

Pidgey


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*just curious about the chatroom*

nothing really into it just some question of curiousity, I dont have anything to hide when I want to know something I want to get a 2nd opinion, its not like we know mostly everything , I always remember that we are not too old to learn new tricks, (e.g. the symtoms of bird flu) I need to know how this things affects the bird/s if I ever seen something unusual...No offense for some but dont need to be barking and getting on someones throat when things needs to be ask for curiousity...theres no harm on knowing something I didnt start(like Pigeon-Talk), I still love you all


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I see nothing negative with the Private message feature. It is a tool I like to use for communication between myself and the former owners of my pet pigeons. It is nice for quick "little notes" as well.

Last week I posted something wrong without proof reading my posting on a pigeon rescue I have, and mentioned about checking the throat for coccidiosis. I know enough to know that trichomoniasis deals with the mouth and throat and not the previous condition dealing with worms, but I rushed and posted something incorrect. A well known established member right away PM'd me to set me straight and I appreciated that. I was able to correct my mistake within 2 minutes.

Sometimes too, I receive a nice thank you or "just have a nice day" note from a member. Something that does not have to tie up the forum.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't think that Terry is saying that "we don't condone the chatroom format here on Pigeon-Talk", I think she means that the operating software for the forum doesn't have the capacity to incorporate chatting. The closest thing to it is the posting of the IM links which not very many of us utilize. Chatting isn't bad although it tends to promote a light, breezy sort of conversation, often with less substance. Chatting is chatting.

Pidgey


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

The private message takes a while to get replied, because someone might have a real emergency but if there is a chatroom and when people get on here, they would go to the chatroom and help people with them and get a reply right away


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, you can't beat it for speed but if many people are online and chatting, it can turn into a real mess, just like a cocktail party. That's really what a chatroom usually is: an online cocktail party.

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> ...That's really what a chatroom usually is: an online cocktail party.
> Pidgey


Is there an open bar?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Vertchoollee schpeakink, yehsh!

<hiccup!>

Pidjchee

P.s. <Burrrrp!>


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> Oh, you can't beat it for speed but if many people are online and chatting, it can turn into a real mess, just like a cocktail party. That's really what a chatroom usually is: an online cocktail party.
> 
> Pidgey


not if the chat room has Private messaging enabled


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
Just wanted to put an extra perspective into the whole Forum verse Chatroom discussion...
As we all know we have MANY valuable members here at PigeonTalk from ALL around the world.
I myself live in Australia, and unless either you or I wanted to stay up for a really late night, a live chat feature would not be that useful in that instance.
Although both Live Chatrooms and Private Messaging have their individual benefits, a forum such as this does enable us to be able to communicate, without rushing or trying to share some info when 400 people are trying to talk at once, and is an extremely valuable resource.
The world is a much better place thanks to Pigeon-Talk 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmm the only thing that worries me with a chat room is well silly ppl getting onto it and trust me i know how a chat room is i went to some for birds but it had alot of swearing and stupid ppl on it and i know most of you will not like that of course unless you have a booter on it to kick those ppl out but i know for a fact there will be ppl on it that shall not be liked even if it is just pigeons.Sorry but im just saying from my experience of chats but not all are bad im just warning you.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*re chat rooms, private messaging*

I think each of these tools, chat rooms, emails, private emails, private messaging, encryption, telephone calls, telephone conferences, video conferences, morse code, monologues, dialogues, diatribes, rantings, ravings, expectorations and o-my-goshes! has it's advantages and disadvantages, and the ones that are useful will be around for a while. 

There are good reasons for *anonymity* on the internet at times, also. Persons seeking advice or help for mental or legal or criminal problems have a tool they can utilize (or abuse, for that matter). Some of our members are definitely kooks. (I don't need to name any names, because you know who you are: any one who has not speedily and enthusiastically embraced my opinions as "fact" before I have even finished typing, and anyone who has ever had any inkling or shred of a doubt about what I might have said or even what I might have considered thinking. Come to think of it, that qualifies me as being the only non-kook in this forum. Sorry all, but that's just the way it is. So why do I need a chat room when I can sit here and mumble to myself?).

I bought a web-cam recently so that I could observe baby pigeons if the eggs hatch. The mother is feral, and I need for the babies, if they are healthy, to adapt readily to the outside feral population, much as our tame male pigeon adapted. I also need for them to be disinclined to come back inside for food. I'm not too sure what is going to be happening here the next month or so. Do I really want the input of my various neighbors that lack of anonymity might enable? 

So, the web-cam: does my mother really want to watch me pick my nose, or watch my eyeballs glaze over with distraction when she ventures upon certain well-known topics? Do I really want to hear someone say is it really snowing at this time of the year where you are, and even snowing _inside the house,_ and have to admit that I ran out of dandruff shampoo yesterday? And when your friends say You're looking good! you know you're looking old, because teenagers certainly never talk like that. And we might even see some of our members rearranging their tail feathers while they talk, and we will be forced to re-consider just how unbiased their opinions really are. Some of us will be found out.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks, Larry,*

for the humor...you're as funny as Pidgey, although he is still "master" of the one-liners!

BTW, I agree with you!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, Larry, kooky members WANT to chat as they...

watch you pick your nose 
as fall your dandruff snows,
with eyeballs a'glazing,
feathers rearranging;
And all the while you're growing old!

Pidgey the Kook


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Steelers Army said:


> Dont you guys think its a good idea if pigeon-talk has it own chatrooms and we can all see each other and talk about our animals, from time to time Im getting dizzy which one I need to read 1st , the topics are all interesting you know, is it possible for them to make a chatroom so we can just send messages to each other and dont get lost looking for the posts or forums...


 You can always go over to the pigeon chat rooms that are already out there. I personally don't have the time, or see the value, in a lot of little chit chat...but then I have a job and a business to run. I mean, even getting on here, requires some real effort at times. Like, I had to crawl out of bed an hour early just to repond here. Soon, I will be off on a good 18 hour day...who has time for chat ??


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! Warren, sounds like you need a VACATION! 

To paraphrase: "all work and no play can get you sick!" 

Then, where would we, your pigeons, your family, your work and your business, be???


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> YIKES! Warren, sounds like you need a VACATION!
> 
> To paraphrase: "all work and no play can get you sick!"
> 
> Then, where would we, your pigeons, your family, your work and your business, be???


 Mister Squeaks,

Have you ever had a really bad day ? ...... Well...I made a few negative posts, which looking back, were not so good.

Now, a pigeon chat room, can be alot of fun for some people. I just never liked the 10 second bites of information. Tried it a few times, but for me anyway, it was not a good investment of time and effort. But, to each his own....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Mister Squeaks,
> 
> Have you ever had a really bad day ? ...... Well...I made a few negative posts, which looking back, were not so good.
> 
> ...


*I DO understand where you are coming from. From your previous post, you really sounded stressed...*

*Just want to add a little humor to your day and give you a BIG HUG!! *You DO have a lot on your plate!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Chats No*

What I have seen in chat rooms is where the fast typers take control.Us two finger hunt and peck guys will not get into the chat quick enough,and lots of what is in the chat is no more then small bites.In the forum system I can pick out the thread that I wish to get into and can take part in the action. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

And George - we're very glad you chose our forum.  I've enjoyed your posts.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> And George - we're very glad you chose our forum.  I've enjoyed your posts.


 Yep, me to .....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> What I have seen in chat rooms is where the fast typers take control.*Us two finger hunt and peck guys *will not get into the chat quick enough,and lots of what is in the chat is no more then small bites.In the forum system I can pick out the thread that I wish to get into and can take part in the action. GEORGE SIMON


So you use the "Columbus" system of discover and land too???   Quite popular from what I understand...


----------

